# whole house filter



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a customer that has a bit a sediment in his water and he asked me about a whole house filter. I don't have a lot of experience on filtration and softeners, so I ask, what would be a good whole house filter? He doesn't have hard water, just sediment, but was asking about imporving taste. Would a sediment filter and a carbon filter work well for this? What filters/ brands would you recommend?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You can put in a spindown filter and a backwashing carbon block filter, that will solve the problem. 

Spindown filter-










sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Any brand recommendations on the carbon filter?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

what brand of water filters do anybody like?

I installed 2 into my waterline after I replaced my waterheater and saw what came out of it.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

If it's just sediment you want remove a 20" "Big Blue" with a 25 micron spun poly cartridge by " Pentek" which keeps the flow rate up and maintainace down.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm gonna try the sediment spindown filter and see if that satisfies my customer. if not, I guess ill be looking at a carbon filter.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

marc76075 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'm gonna try the sediment spindown filter and see if that satisfies my customer. if not, I guess ill be looking at a carbon filter.


We build our own carbon block filters, clack or autotrol head, coconut carbon, and a good quality mineral tank. 

But you can buy carbon block filters already assembled with the above mentioned items off the Internet or from a supplier. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

marc76075 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'm gonna try the sediment spindown filter and see if that satisfies my customer. if not, I guess ill be looking at a carbon filter.


I would install a carbon block filter even if the sediment problem is resolved with the spindown filter but the bad tastes in the water remain.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

make sure that the filter housing that you select is full port.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

If he's looking to save money the spin down filter that mississippi recommended is good plus GE makes a whole house 1" filter that has different filter cartridges for different applications that I have used in the past


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> If he's looking to save money the spin down filter that mississippi recommended is good plus GE makes a whole house 1" filter that has different filter cartridges for different applications that I have used in the past


Pentek makes a full range of filters for 9" and 20" housings sediment to arsonic 30 micron to .2 micron. http://www.pentekfiltration.com/en-us/Home/


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

PlumberDave said:


> Pentek makes a full range of filters for 9" and 20" housings sediment to arsonic 30 micron to .2 micron. http://www.pentekfiltration.com/en-us/Home/


Yea they make pretty good water softners that use fleck control valves.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> Yea they make pretty good water softners that use fleck control valves.


Off topic but i have to ask "fleck control valves" good or bad experience? I have not played with any water softeners.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

this last one we installed was digital and was as simple to use as any other with no problems on the install.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate fleck heads, they don't last long here. 

We/I prefer autotrol 255 heads or clack ws1 heads- if the customer can afford it.

We also assemble our own backwashing filters, softeners, etc. that way we can customiZe the unit to the application. And insure the quality of the set up. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Whats to hate about a fleck head? They're almost ridiculously easy to repair and we have average water hardness of 30-50 grains and they usually go 15-20 years with little to no problems.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Fleck heads are pretty decent. The autotrol is the easiest and cheapest head to maintain . There are 12-13 trouble shooting ideas to check on to make sure it is working and if they are working it is in their head.

Carbon will get rid of chlorine and sediment need some kind of degradation to remove metals in the water.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

PlumberDave said:


> Off topic but i have to ask "fleck control valves" good or bad experience? I have not played with any water softeners.



+1 for Fleck

Hardness averages 30g around here and I'm replacing units installed in the '80's.

Great value for the customer - now that I think about it, not so good for me service wise...

:blink:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

For fine sediment problems the Lakos sand seperators are great. They can be a little pricey what work wonders. They have the ones you can install inside the house before the pressure tank or the ones that actually get installed on the well pump.

A simple solution would be an Aqua-Pure 10 or 20 inch large diamater filter housing. You can purchase sediment filters that are carbon impregnated. They are basically a carbon block/ sediment filter hybrid.


----------

